# Twill Deluxe Channel Switch?



## peterd237 (Jan 3, 2020)

If I wanted to forego the channel switch ( i.e boost always on), can I just jumper the connections on the board (1 - 2 , and  3 - 4) ?


----------



## Robert (Jan 3, 2020)

Yep, just jump 1 and 2...  3 and 4 are for the LED so you can just ignore them.


----------



## peterd237 (Jan 3, 2020)

OK, thanks


----------

